# Maine's Choice Pellets



## malibuman00 (Apr 8, 2009)

I just got a bag to try from my dealer.  The pellets look great.  I just loaded them in my stove, I will let everyone know what I think.  They state on the bag a "perfect blend of hardwood and softwood"


----------



## MainePellethead (Apr 8, 2009)

Who makes them??  Where did u get and price?


----------



## Xena (Apr 9, 2009)

MainePellethead said:
			
		

> Who makes them??



A quick google cuz inquiring minds wanna know:  http://www.biomassmagazine.com/article.jsp?article_id=2273


----------



## sinnian (Apr 9, 2009)

I'd like to see a pic of some pellets too ~ PLEASE!


----------



## malibuman00 (Apr 9, 2009)

Southern Maine Renewable Fuels in Wells http://www.woodpellets4me.com/ $279 for a ton


----------



## malibuman00 (Apr 9, 2009)

Picture of the pellets


----------



## compressedwoodsupplier (Apr 9, 2009)

Look very small not sure how well they will burn!! Let us know


----------



## sinnian (Apr 10, 2009)

compressedwoodsupplier said:
			
		

> Look very small not sure how well they will burn!! Let us know



The size is in line with LG's which burn very good, just have too many fine IMO.

But yes, please let us know what you thought about them.
Thanks!
~Jeff


----------



## malibuman00 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have to say I was impressed on how well the pellets burned, very good heat and little ash.  I hoping to get a few more bags to try before deciding to buy a ton.


----------



## woodpellets4me (Apr 10, 2009)

We've just received our first truckload of Maine's Choice from Strong, Maine this morning.  Our initial test results confirm that these pellets burn hot and leave very little ash.  In a non-scientific test that I conducted using my Enviro Pellet stove, three bags of Okanagan (Westwood softwood) pellet yielded 4.9 oz. of ash for three bags burned...the hottest pellets that I have ever burned!  A close second place were the three bags of Maine's Choice which yielded 6.1 ounces, and very hot burn as well.  Finally, I compared the ash content from three bags of Energex (Lac-Megantic Canada blend).  Three bags yielded 11.5 ounces of ash.  Again, please note that this is totally non-scientific but before I burned any pellets, I thoroughly cleaned and vacuumed the stove.  After burning the three bags of each brand, I thoroughly brush all ash down into my ash pan and collect in a plastic bag and weigh on a very accurate postal scale.  I followed the exact same procedure for all three test so I am confident that my ash collection technique was consistent.  I'm currently running a test on the new Maine Woods from Athens.

Hope this information helps.  These pellets will be available for home delivery throughout York & Cumberland Counties through Southern Maine Renewable Fuels of Windham and Wells, Maine.  Our new web site will be up in one week, at which time we will be providing all of the information from Independent test labs such as Twin Ports on all of the pellets that we sell.  As many of you know, the PFI is implementing their new Quality Control / Quality Assurance (QC /QA) program in which all participating pellet manufacturers will be asked to submit one bag of product for every 1,000 tons that they distribute.  Independent labs will analyze the products, and the results will be made available through the PFI to manufacturers and consumers.  This should help all of us identify a quality product and provide timely feedback directly to the mills in order for them to maintain or improve the quality of their product.  For more information on the new QC/QA program, visit the Pellet Fuels Industry web site at www.pelletheat.org.  Look for the PFI Standards Program on the home page.  Bob Maurais


----------



## BJN644 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've been tring to find some of these for over a week now, I even drove through Strong yesterday looking for some. Anyone selling them in the central Maine area ? I want to try some before the burning season is over. After the Athens fiasco, I will not buy any pellet in bulk without burning a few bags first.


----------



## MainePellethead (Apr 11, 2009)

I bought some fireside ultras this season(approx. 20 bags or so).....their size was smaller than these.....had no problem burning them...



			
				compressedwoodsupplier said:
			
		

> Look very small not sure how well they will burn!! Let us know


----------



## MaineGal (Apr 29, 2009)

BJN644 said:
			
		

> I've been tring to find some of these for over a week now, I even drove through Strong yesterday looking for some. Anyone selling them in the central Maine area?



Yes!  Just found a great deal on them in Waterville.
Call Sandy Irving at Springbrook Ice and Fuel....he's selling for $238.00 per ton and offers a very reasonable delivery fee if you buy in bulk.  I found him thru an ad that he placed on Craigslist.

Am picking up a bag tomorrow to try.


----------



## brian22 (Apr 29, 2009)

My dealer showed me some....said they were well made....he said you can tell by how shiny they are...said those pellets from Strong, ME look great


----------



## swerve888 (May 15, 2009)

I got 3 bags from Spring Brook in Waterville to try. Very hot with low ash.  After a thorough stove cleaning, I got 3oz of ash from each bag. Very scientific...I used my wife's kitchen scales! but clearly much lower ash than other pellets that I have tried. Burning flame is very aggressive. I just bought five tons at $238.


----------



## joey888 (May 22, 2009)

wonderful! thanks for the info..
simulation assurance vie


----------



## phitchco (Jan 1, 2010)

I bought Maine's Choice pellets this year, and I will look for something else for next season.  I used Blazers from HD last year and rarely cleaned out the ash pan on my stove.  With the Maine's Choice I can barely make it a week.  They burn cleaner than the Blazers as far as sootiness but FAR more ash.  The ash in the floor of my stove will fill to above the height of the firepot in 5-6 days.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 1, 2010)

phitchco said:
			
		

> I bought Maine's Choice pellets this year, and I will look for something else for next season.  I used Blazers from HD last year and rarely cleaned out the ash pan on my stove.  With the Maine's Choice I can barely make it a week.  They burn cleaner than the Blazers as far as sootiness but FAR more ash.  The ash in the floor of my stove will fill to above the height of the firepot in 5-6 days.



Burn a lot, do you? Just curious, never had Blazers, I've heard they're a good pellet. BTW, welcome aboard.


----------



## phitchco (Jan 1, 2010)

I just bought my QuadraFire Mt Vernon AE insert last fall.  I use it for my primary heat.  I burned 3 tons last season, using the programmable thermostat to turn back the heat at night and during the day.  My house (a 1 3/4 story cape) was built in the mid 60's and was not really recovering well from the cooler temps.  This year I bought 3.6 tons and vowed to leave the thermostat alone.  We leave it set at 75 and it maintains nicely at 70.  I burn 1 or 2 bags/day depending on the outside temps.  I just cannot believe how much ash I am getting compared to the Blazers.  
Thanks for the welcome!
PJ


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 1, 2010)

phitchco said:
			
		

> I just bought my QuadraFire Mt Vernon AE insert last fall.  I use it for my primary heat.  I burned 3 tons last season, using the programmable thermostat to turn back the heat at night and during the day.  My house (a 1 3/4 story cape) was built in the mid 60's and was not really recovering well from the cooler temps.  This year I bought 3.6 tons and vowed to leave the thermostat alone.  We leave it set at 75 and it maintains nicely at 70.  I burn 1 or 2 bags/day depending on the outside temps.  I just cannot believe how much ash I am getting compared to the Blazers.
> Thanks for the welcome!
> PJ



The Maine made pellets all seem to run high in ash, some people think it may be because it's a heavier ash than some others, therefore, more ash in the pan, less flyash blowing out the vent. Not a scientist, myself, not sure. I made the decision to go with local product this heating season. Next year may be different, maybe not.


----------



## urkiddin (Jan 1, 2010)

i bought a couple bags from the local Aubuchon store .they burned well but at almost $7.00 a bag they seem too pricey.especially when i can get Lignetics for under $6.oo delivered.


----------



## grathan (Jan 1, 2010)

I just burned 2 bags as well from Tractor Supply. They had half the ash of everything else I have tried so far, but was still a lot compared to what I read others are getting. The flame was tiny and it took a lot of pellets to keep my room at 72*. There was some ash clumping in the burn pot, though not as bad as Lignetics.  The volume of the pellets seemed on the smaller side too (how much it filled the hopper) though the bag was 40# as claimed. The coating of ash inside the stove seemed "sticky", though the glass cleaned off easy with just a shop vac.

I would buy these again, but there is certainly a lot of pellets I would rather try out first.


----------



## BJN644 (Jan 2, 2010)

phitchco said:
			
		

> I bought Maine's Choice pellets this year, and I will look for something else for next season. I used Blazers from HD last year and rarely cleaned out the ash pan on my stove. With the Maine's Choice I can barely make it a week. They burn cleaner than the Blazers as far as sootiness but FAR more ash. The ash in the floor of my stove will fill to above the height of the firepot in 5-6 days.



Check out jtakeman's testing, they don't seem to be very bad ash wise compared to some others.

Link to chart


----------



## smalltown (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm burning my way through 3 tons of Maine Choice pellets. It's my first year, but they seem to be burning fine for me. Yes the Okanagans I tried burned with less ash, but there is a significant price differential between Okies and Maine Choice pellets. Would 
I burn Maine Choice again at the right price yes, but seeing that they haven't to my knowledge rebuilt the plant after the drier explosion I am wondering how long it will be before they come back on line.
The latest I read was that the company Geneva Wood Fuels had received a bridge loan of $500,000 from the Maine Finance Authority to rebuild while waiting for the insurance to be settled.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 2, 2010)

I really hope they get back up in time to have product out by mid-summer, I would definitely buy more for next year.


----------



## nhdblfan (Jan 3, 2010)

Hope they get back up and running for next season as well.My 3 neighbors and I bought 12 tons all together of Maines Choice ,all seem to like them. I used the NEWP last season and they seem to burn as well or better at the same amount of ash.Also good to have the compitition,goodness knows they need it !


----------



## BJN644 (Jan 3, 2010)

The good news is yes, they are rebuilding, I drove by a month or so ago and saw the construction going on. I thought I read some where that they hoped to be back on line in a month or two? I agree Okies are nice pellets, but for they cost of them I will support my home state and put up with a little more ash. Remember, this was the Strong's plant first run of pellets, I'm sure they will be tweeking them and they will only get better.


----------



## sailordennis (Jan 4, 2010)

Just started on the second ton. Burn is hot but a bit more ash than the green team I burned last year. I agree that the ash seems heavier and there is less fly ash than other brands I have tried. This could be the difference in ash buildup. I would buy more for next year if I can find them at a good price.


----------



## bosclo (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been burning since 07. I tried Maine's Choice last year and they seemed OK, good heat not a lot of ash. I bought a ton of them this year ( 2011 )and they were the worst pellet I have ever used. Low heat, and lots of ash. I will never buy again!! Go Greene Team!


----------



## SXIPro (Mar 4, 2012)

bosclo said:
			
		

> I've been burning since 07. I tried Maine's Choice last year and they seemed OK, good heat not a lot of ash. I bought a ton of them this year ( 2011 )and they were the worst pellet I have ever used. Low heat, and lots of ash. I will never buy again!! Go Greene Team!



My first batch this year were great. Nice heat, average ash. My next ton were lousy heat and tons of ash. And yes, I thoroughly cleaned my stove between tons. I am back to Green Supremes. Higher heat and lower ash.


----------



## P38X2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Just picked up a ton of Maine's Choice (2 moose around a stove bags) for $235. Very low dust and fines. Compared to recent NEWPs they have a similar amount of ash, which IMO is a bit much. Not sure about clinkers as I've only burned a couple bags. Pellet length is similar. As far as heat goes, I haven't taken any "technical" measurements but they clearly do not burn as hot as the NEWPs. Burned in my old style (2 knob) Harman P38 the NEWPs would kick the distribution fan on around 1.5. The MCs didn't kick it on til around 2. Not a big difference, but noticeable. 

Would I buy em again for that price?.....probably, but I'd poke around for other options first.
YMMV, just my 2Â¢


----------



## smalltown (Mar 11, 2012)

I've burnt some Maine Choice this year and it did seems "more ashy" than in years past. It's a toss up between Maine Choice and MWP. I burn either of these two on mild days to save the good stuff especially getting them for $3.98 a bag.

One thing I really did notice with my Quad Castile is a so so pellet will start in my stove with quite a bit of smoke before clearing, while the OKIEs have hardly any smoke in the stove sort of a poof and they are up and running.


----------



## nosaudioil (Mar 12, 2012)

These are a good pellet. Seems to have alot of heavy ash, that like Hoss says, the ash drops into the pan.
I pick 'em up at the Thomaston Lowe's which has many tons available.


----------



## movemaine (Mar 12, 2012)

I burnt Maine's Choice while I was waiting for my first ton to be delivered - and I found them to be awful. I probably burnt 5-6 bags, and the found the heat output to be low and the ash content high. The window was dirty much quicker than anything else I've burned.


----------

